

How we scored Baremetrics.com for $616 - Shpigford
https://baremetrics.io/blog/scored-baremetrics-dot-com

======
mtmail
Summary: if the target domain is hosted by Godaddy, use their domain buying
service because they might have contact information that goes beyond what
WHOIS shows.

